# Slide Guitar Teacher In Brampton Area?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of a guitar teacher in the Brampton area who teaches slide?

A long shot I know, but figured I would ask anyway.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hope you find someone Colchar. I'm thinking if you narrow your search criteria to maybe a guy that teaches Blues guitar you'd probably find a hit....if no one here can answer for you.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

To play slide: 
Take a guitar you like how it sounds but don't like how it plays. 
If you're like me and have your action set about 1mm above the frets, you'll have to raise it slightly. 
TO play most of George Thorogood stuff: Tune to open G: in other words tune the A string to G to form a G chord on the middle 4 strings

This way you can slide from the G to C to D just like George

This is the most common Slide guitar tuning BTW as it's fast to re tune and still can pick fretted notes normally for a mixed style solo passages

Bonnie Raite does not retune her guitar If memory serves me correct. She just bottlenecks her solos

Hypnoizin Boogie by DAvid Wilcox is in open G tuning as well, But he does a mix of fretted notes and slide stuff. 

Ry Cooter is the man for blues slide.

There's really not much to blues slide. It's mainly chord sliding. The Real talent and skill is in pedal steel country slide guitar. 
THat I have never tryed.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> To play slide:
> Take a guitar you like how it sounds but don't like how it plays.
> If you're like me and have your action set about 1mm above the frets, you'll have to raise it slightly.
> TO play most of George Thorogood stuff: Tune to open G: in other words tune the A string to G to form a G chord on the middle 4 strings
> ...


cooter. ha.


----------

